

The Economics of Immigration Are Not What You Think  - cwan
http://ndn.org/blog/2010/05/economics-immigration-are-not-what-you-think

======
ilkhd2
Yes, beacause it is nice to parasite on free/subsidized education of
Europe/Asia. And native borns should compete, compete, compete, pay off
education loans, compete, compete, compete...

